# Falle auf Waldweg bei Goessweinstein



## anytime (2. Oktober 2022)

Hat da jemand was mitbekommen?





						Absichtliche Fallen für Biker - mit Karte
					

Üble Sache.  Aber mit 40-50 km/h sollte auf Trails im Wald keiner unterwegs sein!   Die Stelle an dem der Draht aufgebaut war, kann man gar nicht langsamer fahren. An der Stelle fällt man eher Richtung Trailausgang.




					www.mtb-news.de
				











						Metallspitzen ragen aus Waldboden: 13-Jähriger tritt drauf
					

Bayern




					www.n-tv.de
				






> Gößweinstein (dpa/lby) - Ein 13-Jähriger ist beim Spaziergang auf einem oberfränkischen Waldweg auf scharfe Metallspitzen getreten. Es handelte sich um ein etwa ein Meter langes Zaunstück, das so hergerichtet war, dass metallische Spitzen wenige Zentimeter aus dem Boden ragten, wie die Polizei am Montag mitteilte.
> Da der 13-Jährige stabile Schuhe trug, habe er sich bei dem Vorfall am Sonntagabend in Gößweinstein (Landkreis Forchheim) nicht verletzt. Die Polizei vermutet, dass das Zaunstück Traktorfahrer und Mountainbiker am Überqueren der Wiese hindern sollte. Die Beamten ermitteln nun wegen versuchter Körperverletzung.
> 
> Quelle: dpa


----------



## Smithie (2. Oktober 2022)

Mehr Infos hier:








						Wichsenstein: Junge (13) tritt auf Gegenstand auf einer Wiese - waren Spitzen absichtlich platziert?
					

Ein Junge ist am Sonntag bei einem Spaziergang in einen spitzen Gegenstand getreten. Die Polizei vermutet, dass dieser absichtlich im Boden "installiert" worden ist und bittet daher um Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung.




					www.infranken.de
				




Allerdings hab'  ich keine Ahnung, wo dort die "Greller Wiese" liegt. Vielleicht hilft ein Einheimischer?

Auf jeden Fall übel und es freut mich, dass die Polizei ermittelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (2. Oktober 2022)

Mitten im Ort ist die Pension Greller, aber da ist kein Waldboden.
Ich jedenfalls kann mit der Bezeichnung Greller-Wiese nix anfangen.


----------

